# Would like to welcome a Golden that is in need of a home.



## Weepav (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi :wave:.
If any one has a Dog or Bitch to re home near where I live please let me know. He/She should be no older than two years, and must be of good health.

It's so nice to visit this site to see all the happy dogs that are loved, I have been looking at other breeds in such places as the RSPCA, and dog shelters, but my heart is with Goldies.
The dogs in shelters look so sad, and worse for wear, I really do feel for them.

So kind folk keep up the good work.

My Golden boy died last June his name was Jason, now its time for another pal. Please note that I do live in New Zealand


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry you lost your dog. He was beautiful.

I I may... I suggest you change the title of your thread to:

"I am looking to welcome a rehomed dog" or "I am looking for an adult dog". 

The way it reads right now, most people will think you have a dog that you want to place elsewhere.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Thank you for offering a loving home to a rescue. 

I'd like to point you towards the Golden Retriever rescues and/or clubs near you. They may be able to find a Golden for you faster than the forum would. 

I believe this is the GR club near you: The Golden Retriever Club Inc - New Zealand

They may be able to point you in a specific direction.


----------



## Weepav (Jan 17, 2014)

Thank you for your advice, I am keeping in Touch with the Local Golden Rescue people, no news for me to date :no:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Jason, he was beautiful. 

Have you checked with the Golden Retriever Club of NZ to see if there are any Goldens in need of a home?

The Golden Retriever Club Inc - New Zealand

Best of luck in your search



I changed the title on your Thread to:

"Would like to welcome a Golden in need of a home. "


----------



## Weepav (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi thank you for changing my heading, I'm still finding my way around.

Yes I regularly check with that web site also.
I think because we have a smaller population over here, the need to rehome demand is less.


----------

